# ozzi9816 vs Zexion



## Meowth (Aug 20, 2015)

[SIZE=+2]*ozzi9816 vs Zexion*[/SIZE]



ozzi9816 said:


> _Alright let's see how I do in my first battle..._
> 
> *Format:* 4 vs 4, single
> *Style:* Switch
> ...


*ozzi9816's active squad*

 *Lumi* the female Snorunt <Inner Focus> [0|0|0|0|50]
 *Val* the male Snivy <Overgrow> [-1|+1|-1|+1|63]
 *Teki* the female Ralts <Synchronize> [-1|-1|+2|0|40]
 *Namme* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> [-1|-1|0|+2|65]


*Zexion's active squad*

 *Cinders* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Fire Stone [0|-1|+1|0|65]
 *Sparky* the female Shinx <Intimidate> [+2|-1|0|-1|45]
 *Jarfly* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes> [0|+2|-1|-1|40]
 *Iron* the female Aron <Rock Head> [0|+2|-1|-1|30]
 *King* the male Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ King's Rock [+1|+1|-1|-1|15]
 *Cerise* the female Cherubi <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone [-2|-1|+2|+1|35]
 *Bergmite* the male Bergmite <Own Tempo> @ Quick Claw [0|+2|-1|-1|28]
 *A Late Hallmark Card* the male Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Mystic Water [-2|+1|-1|+2|97]
 *Meadowhawk* the male Yanma <Compound Eyes> [-1|0|+1|0|95]
 *Tacos* the female Sandile <Moxie> @ Muscle Band [+3|-1|-1|-1|65]



ozzi8916 sends out first
Zexion sends out and commands
ozzi9816 commands
(Ozzi, I take it "baby Pokémon" refers to unevolved Pokémon, considering neither you nor your opponent have any actual baby Pokémmon.)


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, sorry about that. Also since this is my first anime battle ever, forgive me if I make any stupid mistakes, but definitely point them out.

I guess I'll send out Namme first


----------



## Zexion (Aug 21, 2015)

No problem, ozzi, we all started somewhere. I'm sure Sangfroidish and myself have no problem giving pointers where needed.

I'll go ahead and lead with Tacos. Start with a Double Team, Tacos, and get as many up as you can. Follow that up with a Sand Tomb, and end by Digging down and sitting there.

*Double Team ~ Sand Tomb ~ Dig (down)*


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 21, 2015)

Start with endure, and Dig to try and ram into Tacos. Finally, use Imprison to prevent him from using Dig again

*Endure ~ Dig ~ Imprison*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 27, 2015)

*=ozzi9816 vs Zexion: Round I=*

*ozzi9816 *






















Namme 
Ability: Flash Fire
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|65]
_suffering from beginner's nerves._
Status: normal

*Zexion *






















Tacos  @Muscle Band
Ability: Moxie
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|65]
_raring to go._
Status: normal​ 

Once used by the renowned Pokémon professor as a safe ground to train vulnerable fledgling starters to ready them for being thrust into the hands of whatever unwitting errandboys and girls he could enlist to do his busywork for him, Oak's Training Field has latterly found itself utilised for rather less whimsical means since its owner moved on. Chief among them, acting as a backdrop for the vicious free-for-alls laid on by the bloodthirsty inhabitants of Asber, three of whom had converged upon it to partake of just such a brawl. With two great flashes of red light, two Pokémon took to the field, a small multi-tailed fox on one side and a small crocodile rocking some nifty shades on the other.

Tacos eyed Namme with the kind of complacency only a tiny crocodile in shades could accomplish. Opting to begin by bewildering his opponent, he abandoned his reptilian sloth and began waddling at a tremendous speed, running rings around Namme so quickly he was reduced to a blur. The astonished fox span round and round as he went, trying to keep him in her sight, but soon abandoned such clearly useless endeavours and simply cowered against whatever blow was surely about to come, glowing with a faint yellowish aura. Tacos, however, made no attempt to attack her, suddenly halting with three illusory clones now suddenly gathered around him.

With his entourage alongside him, Tacos moved on from misdirection and trickery to actually trying to attack her. He peeled apart a chunk of turf to expose the dirt beneath and summoned a small whirlwind, whipping up a vortex of soil and pebbles which swirled its way over to Namme and encircled her in its eye. She let out a small yelp as the abrasive curtain of sediment shredded her hide on its way through her, and her head darted around in bewilderment as she realised she was trapped! Running through the swirling blender of death was out of the question, and she could never clear it with a jump, so there was no way out… except down and under it! She beamed at her own brilliance, digging her paws into the soil and rapidly forming a tunnel to freedom. Once she was sure she’d tunnelled out of harm’s way, she burst through the surface and leapt back overground, destroying one of Tacos’ illusions as she passed through it.

Why the crocodile was giving her such a sour look all of a sudden, she couldn’t fathom. She could only suppose it was her slyly evading his cunning trap. That her resurfacing had vanquished one of his precious clones hadn’t even occurred to her. In retribution, he began constructing a burrow of his own to hunker down in and plot his revenge, eliciting a cry of protest from Namme; before she could stop him he and both his cohorts had already vanished into the earth, where she found herself unable to link her mind with his. She’d planned to seal away all the abilities she’d already used from his mind and prevent him from burrowing underground (or since it was too late for that, at least trap him down there), but an overlong period of strained concentration proved this impossible. The fox shook her head and frowned, trying not to get even more riled up by the taunting cackle echoing from her foe’s burrow.   


*ozzi9816 *






















Namme 
Ability: Flash Fire
Health: 85% | Energy: 87%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|65]
_fuming._
Status: normal

*Zexion *






















Tacos  @Muscle Band
Ability: Moxie
Health: 100% | Energy: 93%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|65]
_pretty smug._
Status: hidden underground. Has 2 clones.
*Calculations
*Namme's health: 100% - 15% (Sand Tomb) = 85%
Namme's energy: 100% - 2% (Endure) - 6% (Dig) - 5% (Imprison) = 87%
Tacos' energy: 100% - 3% (Double Team) - 1% (Sand Tomb) - 3% (Dig) = 93%

*Referee's notes
*

Endure had no effect.
Namme's Dig hit a clone.
Digging over to Tacos enabled Namme to escape from the Sand Tomb, which will remain in her starting position for two more actions.
in my scale speed ties are broken by the order in which commands were given. ozzi commanded second, so Tacos got his Dig in before it could be Imprisoned.
said Dig was a critical hit.
I think it's fair to say my scale needs a little balancing. 15% damage for 1% energy is just freakin' bananas.
*ozzi9816* commands first next round.


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 31, 2015)

Send a Confuse Ray down the hole followed by Extrasensory. End with Grudge
*
ConfuseRay ~ Extrasensory ~ Grudge*


----------



## Zexion (Sep 2, 2015)

Alright Tacos, good first round needs to followed with a great second. Lead off with diggin up and knocking her off her feet. Follow that with a double round of earth shaking goodness.

*Dig (up) ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 23, 2015)

*Round Two*

*ozzi9816*
Oooo





Namme
Vulpix (F) [Flash Fire]
Health: 85% | Energy: 87%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|65]
Condition: _has been fuming for a while, but still fuming_
* Confuse Ray ~ Extrasensory ~ Grudge
*

*Zexion*
Oooo





Tacos
Sandile (M) [Moxie] @ Muscle Band
Health: 100% | Energy: 93%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|65]
Condition: _”this smug expression is beginning to hurt his jaw”_
* Dig (up) ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake
*​
Namme blinked. Then she blinked again. Then she yipped. Then she moved her jaw up and down; it was rusty. But still moving. Namme yipped at her opponent, who had not yet realised they could move again. She held an ear to the hole in the ground and moments later a satisfied bark bounced off the tunnel’s walls. Well, that was alright then. She regained her composure and began fuming. Her forehead creased and her eyes narrowed. She couldn’t quite remember how to fume, because she’d been doing it so long it’d become second nature now. She fumed so hard that a jolt of coloured lights shot out of her eyes. She blinked again. They popped and sizzled in the air in front of her, pale little orbs that looked like you could never touch them, they were flat on a three-dimensional world. They buzzed into the hole, smattering the tunnel in speckles of colour as they went. Namme heard another, less satisfied, bark from below.

A ruffling of the earth followed. It sounded like someone was scampering up a chimney chute. It was more or less the same effect, as Namme peered down into the blackness. There were no more lights to guide her vision so she only saw stones poking out of the curved edges and the rough, wobbly shape of it all, like someone had stacked plates of circular holes on top of one another. Before she knew it, a pair of sunglasses rammed into her. Tacos followed, shuffling forward so quickly that he kicked and scratched up Namme as he did the tunnel’s wall. Of course, a Vulpix was not a wall, so Tacos’ inconsiderate clawing only pushed Namme over. Tacos continued chugging forward, ignoring his foe like she was simply terrain. The lights had convinced him that all was path for him to tread. As he thundered off her face, leaving scars in her fur, his tail swiped to the right and whipped her yawping muzzle shut.

Namme, pawing at the air, had been desperately trying to peer into the Sandile’s mind, but wherever she poked her own thoughts, she found a blackness as dark as his sunglasses. She continued to fume.

Tacos turned around, still pattering the ground with his immobilised steps. He’d have to control them, not let them control him. Which didn’t seem to have much of an effect, as his legs had four minds of their own, but each one seemed to have one of the other’s mind. Lefty wanted to right, and other lefty wanted left, but righty wanted to stay put and third wanted a taco. Regardless, Tacos’ legs all met at the crossroads to reconcile their differences- the crossroads being the pit of Tacos’ soft underbelly. The Sandile flipped over and his head smacked into the turf.

Namme rolled onto her side and squeezed her legs under her, then pushed up. She shook off any grime or dirt or sand that had made their way into her fur, but she was unsuccessful in deterring most of the earthy colonists. She raised her snout upwards and formed a slight o with her mouth, emanating a ghastly tune. The high key was much like a chant, and Tacos’ noted this from his upside down position. Namme’s head veered downwards as soon as Tacos’ blinked, followed by the sound of a thousand tonne stone slamming a metal wall. A purple iris pushed its way into her normal gaze, slamming down just as the sound had.

Tacos thought that sound was cool, Tacos wanted to make that sound. Tacos would make that sound. Tacos lifted his head high above the ground, as high as his poorly formed neck muscles would let him, and brought his forehead down on the earth. A reverse headbutt that seemed slight at first, but then still seemed slight on further observation. He did it again, but this time he heaved his upper body into the air then brought it down like a hammer. Cracks rolled forward from under him, splitting the earth into chunks that crushed against each other with tectonic force. The lawn rippled and parts of the fence folded in. The cracks threaded through each other, levelling the landscape, until they ran into Namme, where they burst from the ground like a shark made of stone. The vulpine shrieked and pulled up a paw to defend herself from the maws of the earth, but it was no avail. The spikes of earth lifted her high into the air before sinking back into the earth, causing her hind to land directly on a crag. She was now sitting, attempting to massage her sore behind, but shivering out of the fear of movement.



*ozzi9816*
Oooo





Namme
Vulpix (F) [Flash Fire]
Health: 60% (Capped) | Energy: 74%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|65]
Condition: _"sticks and stones may break my bones but please stop"_
* Confuse Ray ~ Extrasensory (Failed) ~ Grudge (Failed)
*

*Zexion*
Oooo





Tacos
Sandile (M) [Moxie] @ Muscle Band
Health: 96% | Energy: 85%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|65]
Condition: Confused (40% chance to hit himself in confusion)
_”no, feet, you are mine to command.”_
* Dig (up) ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Tacos’ Confusion Roll: (70/100, needs 50 or lower to be confused, NO CONFUSION)
Dig: Crit Chance (5/100, needed 5 or lower to crit, _CRITICAL HIT_)

A2:
Tacos’ Confusion Roll: (39/100, _CONFUSED_)

A3:
Tacos’ Confusion Roll: (84/100, NO CONFUSION)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Namme’s Health:
85 – 26 (Dig, Critical Hit) – 26 (Earthquake) = 60% (Capped)

Namme’s Energy:
87 – 4 (Confuse Ray) – 4 (Extrasensory) – 5 (Grudge) = 74%

Tacos’ Health:
100 – 4 (Confusion Self-Damage) = 96%

Tacos’ Energy:
93 – 3 (Dig) – 5 (Earthquake) = 85%



*Notes:*
-I’ll be following Sangfroidish’s base stats implementation, since we’ve already begun the battle and I kinda wanna try it out. Is that alright?
-I ref confusion chance starting at 50% and then going down by 10% whenever the ‘mon is hit or hits itself in confusion. On that note, Tacos did a bit more confusion damage to himself since his attack stat is so freaking buff.
-Since you’re both sitting at 65 speed, who moves first will be determined by who is commanding first for the round.
-Extrasensory did not work as Sandile is part Dark type, and Grudge did not work because Vulpix was not KOed.
-Dear god Dig crit again. That move is cursed. And combined with Earthquake, did more than enough to hit the damage cap.

-*Zexion *commands next.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice, Tacos. Very nice. We have to keep this upper hand now. This is gonna be fun, and gonna be loveable.

Let's lead off first with a Focus Energy (because crits are fun and confusion is not, so double whammy!). Let's follow that with a beautiful Sandstorm for some calming effects. To end, smack her with another Earthquake!

*Focus Energy ~ Sandstorm ~ Earthquake*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 30, 2015)

I may have been a little late in this, not sure, but *48 Hour DQ warning for ozzi9816.*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Oct 2, 2015)

ozzi9816 is disqualified, I'm a bit short on time so I'll let the database handle the prizes.


----------

